# New Members...we Need Some Advice!!



## swhite-grumpy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Outbackers! We are new members and have been reading your forums to get first-hand knowledge on the Outbacks. We have decided to purchase one and could use your expertise in helping us to decide between models. We are considering the purchase of either the 23KRS or the 28KRS. We like the 23 for its ease of towing but like the extra room of the 28. We have never pulled a trailer this big. Our TV is a Ford 250 diesel. Any advice on the pros and cons of these models? Thanks for all of your help!!!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

First, welcome to Outbackers!!!

Second, I'd advise getting the 28KRS. This is the TT that I should have bought! You'll love the extra room in the 28 and will regret getting the smaller one later on. You didn't mention having kids, dogs, friends, etc. that may want to come camping with you but it always ends up happening. And if you do have kids they'll undoubtedly want to bring friends with them as well.

IMO, get as much as you can manage. There's no doubt that your TV can handle it.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!

I would suggest buying the 28 instead of the 23 for the room. We have a 28RSS and we love it. Our kids are always wanting to invite friends. It is longer, but it is not that much harder to manage. Your 250 will handle it great.

Steve


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

If room is important to you, get the 28' or you'll always regret it or end up trading up later. BUT, make sure you don't let the dealer set you up with just a friction sway bar. Insist on them installing the Reese Dual Cam HP sway. It really works well and will make a big difference in the way it tows, as well as required for safety.
Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

swhite-grumpy said:


> Hi Outbackers! We are new members and have been reading your forums to get first-hand knowledge on the Outbacks. We have decided to purchase one and could use your expertise in helping us to decide between models. We are considering the purchase of either the 23KRS or the 28KRS. We like the 23 for its ease of towing but like the extra room of the 28. We have never pulled a trailer this big. Our TV is a Ford 250 diesel. Any advice on the pros and cons of these models? Thanks for all of your help!!!


Ok, I'll be the devils advocate.









So, where do you like to camp? The 28'ers are nice and roomy, but they also are more to handle in tight places.









If you are a back country small site type of camping, think carefully before you go for the 28. If you like State parks or private campgrounds (or camping in open terrain), the 28 will have more room (obviously)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It always amazes me how many people want us to help them decide which one to buy









The only advice I can give which holds true for most of us...........get the bigger one because otherwise you will want to upgrade to the bigger one in a year or two.........which is what sooooo many of us, including me, did............so get the bigger one first.









Good luck deciding and welcome to Outbackers..........hope to see you at a rally in your 28










John


----------



## Woodward (Jul 14, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Hi Outbackers! We are new members and have been reading your forums to get first-hand knowledge on the Outbacks. We have decided to purchase one and could use your expertise in helping us to decide between models. We are considering the purchase of either the 23KRS or the 28KRS. We like the 23 for its ease of towing but like the extra room of the 28. We have never pulled a trailer this big. Our TV is a Ford 250 diesel. Any advice on the pros and cons of these models? Thanks for all of your help!!!


Ok, I'll be the devils advocate.









So, where do you like to camp? The 28'ers are nice and roomy, but they also are more to handle in tight places.









If you are a back country small site type of camping, think carefully before you go for the 28. If you like State parks or private campgrounds (or camping in open terrain), the 28 will have more room (obviously)
[/quote]

Great points Nathan.

We used to have a smaller trailer and really enjoyed back country camping. We then had children and things got a little tight in the trailer. We purchase a 28BHS which had all the room we could ever hope for, then realized it would not fit where we used to camp.








It took some time to pick out new favorite spots, but we did!







The new trailer is great for where we now camp and especially with (4) people and (2) dogs on every trip. 
A plus, size wise, with the 28KRS is the slide out dinette. That little extra aisle width goes a long way.

Since the F-250 will easily handle the towing of either one, the questions are: 
1. How many people and pets will you have?
2. What type of camping do you like? Are you willing to change if needed?

Good Luck!!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll go with the majority, go big. If you like the room the 28 will give you and its only the length that is giving you pause I would suggest going with the 28. After the first pull or two you'll be fine with the 28. Good luck with your decision, you've already made the best decision by becoming an Outbacker!







. BTW Welcome.

Brad


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Ditto - all said. We didn't even make it a full year in our other SOB smaller camper. It didn't have a slide (except the queen bed which is too short for anyone over 5'7") and with 2 kids and 2 dogs we were tripping over each other. So we moved up to an Outback 5er. We have the F250 as well and don't worry about the weight, the truck can tow it. Good Luck.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi swhite-grumpy









Welcome to Outbackers! 

We have the 28krs and love it!
We upgraded from a pop up camper and went straight for the big guy








Hey, once you're towing 23 feet, what's another 5...right??








There are only 2 adults and a 6 year old in our family, but the extra room with the side slide makes all the difference








It is very spacious and the garage area makes the perfect bedroom for our son, especially when he meets new little camping friends. It's a great space for them to hang out and play or watch videos on a portable dvd player.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Howdy Yall!!







 Go bigger. We didn't three years ago and moved up this year. We would have bought last year but didn't have the tv to handle the bigger camper.
Blessings


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have the 23krs and wish I would have went bigger too many times we have had six adults in the camper and the side slide would have made all the difference!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Ya got a 250!!!! GO BIG! 
(just make sure you get an Equal-i-zer[brand] with it!)

You asked...








MaeJae


----------



## Jon & Debbie (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey folks, we too are new to this travel trailer bit. But we did take some advice and bought one that has lots of room. Boy what a differnce that makes for sure.

great advice and nice that folks are willing to share it.

Jon & Debbie
2008 F 250 Diesel
2007 31 RQS


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to our group.

Enjoy.

mark


----------

